# Fuel flow on Craftsmen Weedwacker



## Luke57 (Aug 12, 2006)

Weedwacker model 358.795543. I had to replace the primer bulb and fuel lines. After this I can not get the fuel to flow into the primer bulb. It acts like the fuel lines to the tank are reversed, but they are two different sizes and I am sure they are back the way they were. Is there some other problem to cause the lines to appear reversed?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Just a couple thoughts. When you replaced the main(larger) fuel line did you check the filter/pickup in the tank to see that it was not clogged, also, did you leave enough extra fuel line in the tank so the filter/pickup can flop around and always be in the fuel. Have a nice day. Geo


----------



## Luke57 (Aug 12, 2006)

Yes, I did that. Thanks


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Ok, how about removeing the fuel line from the carb and blowing into the to see if there is an obstruction(pinched line), I know it's not going to taste good but the mind is a great pressure indicator. Have a nice day. Geo


----------



## inch_from_crazy (Jul 30, 2006)

the small line comes from the filter to the carb...........also, on this model make sure you dont over-torque your carb adapter bolts, this will cause a crack and you will suck air.


----------



## millersnme (Aug 15, 2006)

I have the same problem can anyone explaine what line is supposed to go where.. for example there is a fat line that comes from the fuel tank and it only fits on the primer bulb but that line blows air into the fuel tank when the bulb is pushed. the smaller line from the fuel tank fills the bulb like it should but if you hook them both up that way you get no lines going from the bulb to the 2 nipples on the carb.


----------



## inch_from_crazy (Jul 30, 2006)

fat line is for fuel return to the tank from the carb


----------



## Luke57 (Aug 12, 2006)

I swapped my fuel lines and everything works fine. The line closest to bulb is the return. Thanks for help.


----------

